# Unconscious Passenger? What do you do?



## UberOKC (Oct 31, 2014)

Haven't had this happen, but I can certainly see it as a possibility.

Speaking as a male driver; Passenger gets in your car, gives you an idea of where he wants to go (an intersection and he'll direct you from there). But, before you get there he passes out. How do you handle this?

Or, what if he gives you his address but by the time you get there he is passed out. He can't get out of your car and inside his home without basically being carried and you searching for his keys?

What if you're a female driver with this same passenger?

Or, my biggest nightmare, what if its a female passenger who passes out? Do you call the police because of liability concerns?

This is one reason I'm ordering a dual lens dash cam for my vehicle. I don't want any false allegations.


----------



## anOzzieUber (Oct 31, 2014)

This is the prime reason why I don't drive late at night. Stuff surge pricing to have to deal with this. My biggest concern as a male is having a "he said she said" conversation with the police when some pissed as a chook (this means Drunk in Aussie talk) woman accuses me of something inappropriate. I've had one female pax who could barely string two words together, I was extremely uncomfortable giving her a lift home.


----------



## Sean O'Gorman (Apr 17, 2014)




----------



## unter ling (Sep 29, 2014)

Hey Sean, cabbie school taught me this. Dont under any circumstances touch a passenger. If they pass out take them to a police station and have them removed. Best thing is prevention, if they look like they are going to pass out put all the windows down, this can often keep them conscious, also try to keep them talking, but the best option is not to accept the ride in the first place. When picking up park a short distance away and make the pax walk to you. That will give you a good idea of what state they are in. If you dont like what you see cancel and drive away. This is one thing that sucks about uber, they dont train you guys in this sort of stuff.


----------



## suewho (Sep 27, 2014)

Yeah I agree with unterling and your dash cam idea is a good one. Do it today.


----------



## unter ling (Sep 29, 2014)

In regards to dash cam they may be good for filming inside the car but be careful outside too.


----------



## SupaJ (Aug 12, 2014)

If the passed out passenger is a male - find a wallet and tip yourself generously, keep driving untill you run out of gas.
if the passed out passenger is a female - find a wallet and tip yourself generously, keep driving until you run out of gas.


----------



## Ehmtbescrewingus (Oct 16, 2014)

unter ling said:


> Hey Sean, cabbie school taught me this. Dont under any circumstances touch a passenger. If they pass out take them to a police station and have them removed. Best thing is prevention, if they look like they are going to pass out put all the windows down, this can often keep them conscious, also try to keep them talking, but the best option is not to accept the ride in the first place. When picking up park a short distance away and make the pax walk to you. That will give you a good idea of what state they are in. If you dont like what you see cancel and drive away. This is one thing that sucks about uber, they dont train you guys in this sort of stuff.


Great idea, and please make sure your papers are in order. Officer friendly may turn it around on you


----------



## grams777 (Jun 13, 2014)

UberOKC said:


> This is one reason I'm ordering a dual lens dash cam for my vehicle. I don't want any false allegations.


Swing the fisheye to inside in case of a problem (i.e. passed out) or whenever. Mark the recording and archive it for .... well, whatever the statute of limitations is on whatever it is you didn't do.


----------



## Piotrowski (Sep 9, 2014)

I was thinking about getting a dash cam long before I started doing this but never got around to it. I just spent a half hour looking over reviews and I'm thinking about going with this one.
http://www.amazon.com/-Timetec®-Windshield-Dashboard-Camcorder-Microphone/dp/B00NVS46EY/ref=sr_1_2?s=car&ie=UTF8&qid=1415058296&sr=1-2

I was thinking the inside the car cam would be a good idea too, but then I got to thinking, unless it has decent IR LEDs, it would be useless (my security cameras I have in my house have really great ones, it's amazing what they will show with no lights on -- shameless plug time... I market them so if anyone wants a home automation system that will blow your mind let em know  ). As for these car ones, I didn't see any that mentioned they have them, maybe some of you guys have found ones that do? Without the IR, it would be useless as the time where you would need them the most would be when it's totally dark in the car.

It would be cool too if the car companies made it so the car's backup camera could be tired into them, instead of having get one that you have to run a stupid wire and stick a cam on the back window. Maybe sometime after they are 100% mandated in cars (in 2017 I think) these manufactures will start being creative with them. For now I think getting at least this front facing one would be a good idea.


----------



## Brady (Oct 6, 2014)

I bought an internal and external dash cam (better quality for the money and more discrete than buying a dual cam) shortly after I started after my personal attorney insisted I have them on while Ubering. I've had just one trip with passed out riders -two guys who both were asleep within a minute of picking them up. Fortunately they had already entered an address. When we arrived, the one in the front passenger seat woke up. The one in the back seat refused to get up and the other passenger had to physically drag him from the vehicle.

Last week, I had another male rider stumble out of the car and pass out on the hill next to the sidewalk adjoining his house. I doubt he had any idea how he got there when he woke up until he saw the receipt from Uber.

I always make sure my late night passengers give me a destination that I enter into the phone before I start the trip. I typically drive from 11 pm to 3 am.


----------



## Elmoooy (Sep 3, 2014)

Brady said:


> I bought an internal and external dash cam (better quality for the money and more discrete than buying a dual cam) shortly after I started after my personal attorney insisted I have them on while Ubering. I've had just one trip with passed out riders -two guys who both were asleep within a minute of picking them up. Fortunately they had already entered an address. When we arrived, the one in the front passenger seat woke up. The one in the back seat refused to get up and the other passenger had to physically drag him from the vehicle.
> 
> Last week, I had another male rider stumble out of the car and pass out on the hill next to the sidewalk adjoining his house. I doubt he had no idea how he got there when he woke up until he saw the receipt from Uber.
> 
> I always make sure my late night passengers give me a destination that I enter into the phone before I start the trip. I typically drive from 11 pm to 3 am.


Thats why I don't drive late nights - Being deaf and drunken passengers doesn't work good. I am NOT carrying anybody asses in their home unless its like 3x surge.


----------



## Optimus Uber (Oct 7, 2014)

go through their wallet and get myself a tip. Then yell at them to wake up and get out of the car.


----------



## getemtheresafely (Jul 1, 2014)

Spill water on your seat, take a photo of it, send a photo of "the mess" to uber and collect $200.........(just kidding)


----------



## jakob (Jul 16, 2014)

getemtheresafely said:


> Spill water on your seat, take a photo of it, send a photo of "the mess" to uber and collect $200.........(just kidding)


Seems like someone knows how to boost up pay on a slow week lol


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

UberOKC said:


> Haven't had this happen, but I can certainly see it as a possibility.
> 
> Speaking as a male driver; Passenger gets in your car, gives you an idea of where he wants to go (an intersection and he'll direct you from there). But, before you get there he passes out. How do you handle this?
> 
> ...


San Diego and other border city drivers - remember that the Mexican organ donor industry is a seller's market.


----------



## StephenJBlue (Sep 23, 2014)

Optimus Uber said:


> go through their wallet and get myself a tip. Then yell at them to wake up and get out of the car.


And what's funny.. this has happened.


----------



## StephenJBlue (Sep 23, 2014)

And when UBER wants a cleaning receipt, **** that. Print out your own. It's what I did. $150 for some fake vomit.


----------



## johnydynamic (Aug 22, 2016)

I haven’t had the unconscious female scenario happen but I’ve given it a lot of thought because I drive weekend overnights. The only solution I’ve come up with is to call 911 from their destination and start rolling video with my phone of the whole thing until either the police show up or someone comes out of her destination to collect her. I’ve come to this conclusion by ruling out any other options, e.g.
A) Drive to police station: Risk is that drunk girl will wake up and legitimately wonder where you’re taking her. If you’re not already at the police station, you’re in a bad situation because she’s not somewhere between her origin and destination. 
B) Try to wake her up: There’s no way I want a drunk female waking up to find me touching her in any way. I would only do this if I was unsure that she was breathing (eg possible Alcohol Poisoning) and with a 911 operator listening to the whole thing.


----------



## DexNex (Apr 18, 2015)

UberOKC said:


> Haven't had this happen, but I can certainly see it as a possibility.
> 
> Speaking as a male driver; Passenger gets in your car, gives you an idea of where he wants to go (an intersection and he'll direct you from there). But, before you get there he passes out. How do you handle this?
> 
> ...


911 and done.


----------



## JC17 (Oct 16, 2017)

Happened to me in Las Vegas picked up girl from club her destination was in the app for apt she passed out on the way didn’t think nothing of it cause it happens all the time when I reached her destination couldn’t wake her up so I called the police they showed very fast and were able to wake her up no issues and she even tipped 5$ the next day


----------



## Pulledclear (Oct 31, 2017)

That happened to me ONCE when I was a passenger. When I woke up my pants were around my ankles and I had a peculiar itching sensation on the starfish that lives in my nether regions. Do you think thats bad?


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

anOzzieUber said:


> I've had one female pax who could barely string two words together, I was extremely uncomfortable giving her a lift home.


Realistically, as the sober person there, you'll probably get the benefit of the doubt if a he said / she said situation develops with a law enforcement officer present.

But I usually don't drive the late night bar crowd, so it's mostly hypothetical for me.

Christine



JC17 said:


> when I reached her destination couldn't wake her up so I called the police they showed very fast


Another reason to call the authorities: What if it was a genuine medical emergency? Overdosing on alcohol happens quite a bit around college campuses.

C


----------



## HotUberMess (Feb 25, 2018)

I searched his pockets for keys and didn’t find any. He’d left them at the bar. So I went around to the back of the house and popped open a window, climbed in and opened his front door from inside. Then I dragged him inside and left him on the couch.

I sure hope he typed in the right address.


----------



## johnydynamic (Aug 22, 2016)

Christinebitg said:


> Realistically, as the sober person there, you'll probably get the benefit of the doubt if a he said / she said situation develops with a law enforcement officer present.
> 
> But I usually don't drive the late night bar crowd, so it's mostly hypothetical for me.
> 
> ...


Think about it Christine; you've described every assault of an impaired woman by a non-drinking male. Women would be in a world of hurt if the police always favored the man's version.


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

Pulledclear said:


> That happened to me ONCE when I was a passenger. When I woke up my pants were around my ankles and I had a peculiar itching sensation on the starfish that lives in my nether regions. Do you think thats bad?


I don't know. Do you think that's bad?


----------



## 404NofFound (Jun 13, 2018)

You are not a doctor. If they wont wake up call 911.


----------



## AllGold (Sep 16, 2016)

One of my rules is if you're drunk enough to have trouble walking, you won't get a ride from me. Anyone who has to be helped into the car: nope, not gonna happen. Too many bad things can happen, starting with puke. And I will not be put into a situation where I have to physically help them get inside when we arrive.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

If you can't wake them up you just have to call police to be on the safe side. Don't take any chances.


----------



## Squirming Like A Toad (Apr 7, 2016)

You don't know if they're just drunk and especially with all the heroin going around. I would give them a minute to respond and call 911. 

Unconscious has a legal benefit in that she can't testify about what happened when she was unconscious. She can say something like she had sperm in her but if it's not yours you are clear. It's actually worse if she is barely conscious and incapacitated.


----------



## Yulli Yung (Jul 4, 2017)

UberOKC said:


> Haven't had this happen, but I can certainly see it as a possibility.
> 
> Speaking as a male driver; Passenger gets in your car, gives you an idea of where he wants to go (an intersection and he'll direct you from there). But, before you get there he passes out. How do you handle this?
> 
> ...


Why don't you sit around and make up possible problems?? Someone has too much time on his hands.


----------



## BikingBob (May 29, 2018)

I drive on Friday and Saturday evenings. There are no correct answers but here is what I have done in the past.

1. Use your dual lens dash cam to document that they're passed out. Turn on all of the interior lights and say their name firmly, almost shouting.
2. Purchase smelling salts - they're cheap and this way you don't physically touch the PAX. Wave it under their nose.
3. If they don't wake up and remained passed out in your car, you will have to involve the local authorities.

If they do wake up and they're needing assistance to the house:

1. Wear a shirt with a breast pocket. 
2. Use your phone as a camera and keep it in said breast pocket.
3. Ask clearly while the lights are on in your car if it's ok to assist them and if they consent to you helping
4. While assisting them walking with your phone on acting like a body cam, call out what you're doing. "Here is a step, lift your foot, etc"
5. Do not enter their home, period. To the door and no more.
6. Save all necessary footage to the cloud or on external media

Again, there are no right answers in that situation. Thankfully I've only had to deal with two passed out males. In both instances I was able to wake them up by calling their name and with salt. With the one kid he only needed to prop himself/lean on me. The other was only like 125-135 lbs. and possibly 5'5". He became dead legged within 10 feet and I carried him like an injured dog to his door.


----------



## Mole (Mar 9, 2017)

This is really simple call 911.


----------

